# Ladies and Gentlemen Clean you MAF sensor.



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

After some research into the pros and cons of cleaning the mass air flow sensor, I decided to go ahead on Sunday morn.
2.5 x trail with 140,000 kms and no check engine lights. Considered the car to be running well though recent mileage not the greatest but it has been all city and traffic tie ups
Removed the MAF sensor following instructions online from Maxima.org.
On mine required a special 20 torx security bit. Our sensor is different then the one pictured, and mine looked clean but I gave it a good spraying with the special Maf cleaner. Waited 15 minutes for it to dry and then reassembled and reconnected battery.
Low and behold engine and transmission are smoother than they were before, and it idles beautifully with no vibration at stops. Accelerates beautifully on highway.
I will keep an eye on mileage and report back on this. But so far its the cheapest and fastest thing I have done to mine with such positive benefits. Recommend it highly.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ve been in Gatineau this past weekend, you ve could done mine too.lol.
I m going to do it for sure. Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Otomodo,
You are right, I could have lol. The can of MAF sensor cleaner probably has enough for 10 to 15 cleanings. I will probably only do mine again in another year or two. I don't think mine was very dirty. Some of the benefit I have gotten is also probably connected to having reset the ecu by disconnecting the battery for 30 minutes. Nevertheless, car is running smoother and I know its clean.
There is a video on youtube I saw after I did mine, on how to clean one from a 2005 or 2006 Murano, and strangely enough its identical to the one in 2006 X trail. Checked on Rock Auto its the same Bek Arnley part for both-- 138 plus tx and delivery.
So be careful not to bang or drop yours. If you don't have the special torx secur screwdriver, you may be able to get a tiny flat blade screw driver in there, and be able to turn the screws. That is what someone said to do on an Infinity forum . Good luck. Let us know how it worked for you.


----------

